# The Epson Ecotank ET-2720 & sublimation ink



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello, I am trying to re-start my hobbie of making shirts. My plan was to buy a heat press and a Epson et-2720 with the ecotank to save money on ink. I know I have to use sublimation ink in it from the start but is there any particular ink or specific seller you could recommend ? Also would you use this printer? Please tell me why or why not. Thanks for your time!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't necessarily save ink by using an Ecotank versus a non-Ecotank Epson. 

Ecotanks are great because you don't have to bother with refillable cartridges - and have them run out in the middle of a page printing .

Ecotanks are not so great, especially the 2720, because of the paper size limitation. Legal size capacity will just not cut it and you'll wish you had a printer that could print at least 11X17 and ideally 13X19. Ecotank does have a 11X17 sized printer but it's not cheap like the 2720.

For the same price as the 2720 you could get an Epson 7110 or 7610 which prints 13X19. But again, then you're dealing with cartridges or a Continuous Ink System.

Check out cobraink.com for ink and supplies. There are others. Ink Owl has also been mentioned here.


----------



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info! Do the Epson wide format printers (like the workforce series) print using dye sub ink though? Also, I know that it only prints in 8.5 x 11 but I figured if I wanted a bigger image, I could always print it in multiple sheets of paper and then transfer it at once. Say it was a picture and words, I would print the picture on one page and the words on another and then combine them under the heat press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Andrew860 said:


> Thanks for the info! Do the Epson wide format printers (like the workforce series) print using dye sub ink though? Also, I know that it only prints in 8.5 x 11 but I figured if I wanted a bigger image, I could always print it in multiple sheets of paper and then transfer it at once. Say it was a picture and words, I would print the picture on one page and the words on another and then combine them under the heat press.



Yes, many of us here use the workforce for dye sublimation printing. Ink is ink. If it works in the ecotank it will work in the workforce.


----------

